# Chicago Area Sub-Cont



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Before I pull the trigger on outfitting my truck, are there any contrators in the NW Chicago suburban area that are now in the process of interviewing/signing on sub-contractors?

Let me know.

Rob

[email protected]

I have an 02 F250SD PSD X-Cab ready to roll this winter!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Might want to take a look in the Networking Forum,and try posting this there.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Try Snow Systems out of Wheeling. 2nd largest plow company in the U.S. - 847-808-7800 - Tell them Sean Brennan sent you in and they will take care of you.

Been plowing for 18 years now and working for them as a SUB for the past 5. Best plow company out there as far as I'm concerned. Never have to worry if your going to get paid or not.

No B.S. and a company picnic every year!


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Snow Systems*

Now looking for plowers / drivers / salters / sidewalk crew / etc...

Great company to work for. Will provide all the hours you can handle!


----------

